# Doorbell Tone



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

Not sure if this is in the right spot. I was thinking about getting a recordable doorbell and thought the best sound would be the doorbell from monster house where chowder rings the bell. I've tried to find it online but all the ones I've found have been cut to keep out the really ominous tones before the house becomes animated. If anyone by any chance has found this doorbell clip that would be awesome if you could post a link.  Thankies


----------

